# They wont stop screaming!



## rr89ca (Aug 28, 2015)

Its been more than a week since George and LeeRoy have been home. Every.time. We go outside they scream like banshees. LeeRoy does what i call a death scream. They want attention. Will this stop? Can i do something to "train" them out of this? I wouldnt mind if it was a few little "hellos" but its constant when they can see us but can't be with us, actually they did it today when they could hear us but not see us...


----------



## VVFarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Oh dear!
Are they your only goats or do you have others? How old are they? What breed? 
Are they bottle kids and/or newly weaned? If so, they might just be wanting fed and will stop after awhile...


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

I have to hide from my goats too! And be really quiet. But today when I was walking over to bring them home from their "day job" I coughed & they all started yelling. I was 3 houses away...


----------



## rr89ca (Aug 28, 2015)

2 goats, born feb 2 and 4. Not sure if they were bottle babies but they're extremely social. Not sure the breeds honestly, they have the same father.. He was a miniature i think? He was grey with big thick horns that pretty well stood straight on his head...


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

welcome to noisy goats -mine scream if they see me, but not as much for others in the family. Probably because it drives me crazy so I just toss them hay or whatever to shut them up - I have culled 3 noisy goats over the years, but there always seems to be a new one to take up the charge :roll:


----------



## Luckthebuck234 (Jul 15, 2015)

I feel your pain! We have the noisiest goats too! Any time they hear me or see me outside they go bananas!! Haha


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Stop feeding them grain.

I swear, I'm not being facetious. I don't feed grain year-round and those times when they are on pasture or hay only are blissful and calm. But once they start expecting that addicting concentrate, they are much louder when they see me, and only me. Grain drives them bananas.


----------



## Redbarngoatfarm (Jul 8, 2015)

I think you have something there with the grain - we call it 'goat crack' time for some detox and withdrawal!!


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

If they are screaming for food, then staying on a super regular feeding schedule helps. They learn when to expect food & you may only have to hide from them when it's getting nearer feeding time. Make sure to keep hay &/or browse for them all the time so they never get truly hungry.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

If it gets really bad you can spray them with water when they yell and say "no" forcefully and not pay them any attention, and when they behave reward them with treats, grain, attention, etc.


----------

